# Got to drive the TT 2.0 TDI ultra S line MT6.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just published a driving experience of the TT 2.0 TDI ultra. I had a chance to drive it (with manual transmission no less) while in Europe to test out the new TT range. See more photos and read the full writeup here: http://fourtitude.com/features/Reviews_amp_Road_Tests_14/driven-2015-audi-tt-2-0-tdi-ultra-s-line/


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for this! As a diesel fan it is greatly appreciated. I used to be one of those blinder wearing Americans who hated diesel until I got stationed in Germany with the Air Force. My mind was quickly changed and I have owned almost nothing but diesels since. If Audi would bring the V6 TDI to the US in the A5 I would trade my S5 in for it in a second. My wife routinely gets 40+ in her A3 TDI and last summer we drove our Golf Variant TDI from Germany to Scotland and returned 1100km out of a tank. The light MkIII TT would get awesome mileage and gas prices will not stay at the current level for long.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think Diesel have a long future, there are plans in Europe to ban the Diesel within the next 10 years with emission rules, making it unpopular to buy based on costs.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I also read that diesels are coming to an end unless they dramatically change the technology. But it's 0-60 was 7.1 slow by today's standards......also listed curb weight 2,788 lb. I thought TT's weighed about 3300? Even the new one is 100 less-so maybe 3000-3200 maybe?

Interesting car though.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Nice and I'd love to own one equipped just as driven but there wasn't even a reason to read the article since it never will see the shores of the US. You can't get the manual...there's no way in hell the diesel is coming. It's like a discussion on string theory; without a practical application of the science, who cares!


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

This one looks better than the Blue car that was reviewed in closer to US spec in my opinion. I'm really considering passing on the Golf R and stepping up to a TT S Line instead. If VW sold the 3 door R here i would get that but i just don't like the 5 door look. There is always the 3 door GTI but then even with the Performance Pack i have no awd and with a tune i think it will need it to put the power down.


----------

